# lets see your strike dogs hound or curs



## catchdog (Oct 6, 2010)

my strike dog is a blue tick


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Oct 6, 2010)

this is Whiskey


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 6, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> this is Whiskey



that's the one you used to have ...right


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Oct 6, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> that's the one you used to have ...right



yep!!! she is long gone now.... I just bought some nice cufflinks with the money I got from her.. I got a money clip and pocket watch for her pups


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 6, 2010)

what he means is she is now kellys dog..


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## catchdog (Oct 6, 2010)

good lookin dog


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 6, 2010)

Not a real good pic but here is mine.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Oct 7, 2010)

Well she is young but shes pretty nice of a track dog.


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 7, 2010)

very nice dogs ....


----------



## catchdog (Oct 8, 2010)

nice looking dog ya'll i know thers more strike dogs out there than that


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## WolfPack (Oct 8, 2010)

Catchdog....does the bluetick have mange??


----------



## pig snatcher (Oct 8, 2010)

The only one I have a picture of on my phone.  Daisy,  old as dirt and still getting them. She just gums now instead of biting.


----------



## catchdog (Oct 8, 2010)

wolfpack they used front line on him and burnt him up with it


----------



## Hawghunter89 (Oct 9, 2010)

*my strike dogs*

my curs


----------



## catchdog (Oct 9, 2010)

nice lookin dogs


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Oct 10, 2010)

*hounds & Curs*

First Picture is Cleo - Treeing Walker
Second is Cleo again.  
Third Picture is Sally - Treeing Walker(she is actually my brother-in-laws).
Cleo and Sally are the two main hounds we use 
and 
Fourth is Posseum - Bird/Fl. Cur - she is actually the main cur strike dog that we use.


----------



## plottman88 (Oct 10, 2010)

Good lookin dogs


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 10, 2010)

That is some good lookin Cur's fella's !!


----------



## catchdog (Oct 11, 2010)

those are some good lookin dogs


----------



## deathtodeer (Oct 11, 2010)

Caymen, brown catahoula leopard.


----------



## UGA hunter (Oct 11, 2010)

deathtodeer said:


> Caymen, brown catahoula leopard.



That's a good looking dog!


----------



## Florida Curdog (Oct 11, 2010)

Sure is


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Oct 12, 2010)

UGA hunter said:


> That's a good looking dog!



X2...sharp lookin


----------



## plotthunter05 (Oct 13, 2010)

these are mine and hoghunter08's trail dogs. sorry not a good picture they are a little camera shy.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 14, 2010)

Good one TazD...as well as the others
Good Golly...Plotthunter05 ...that one d.o.g. ya got has a whole nother area code on the rest of them boys...need to pick me up one of those


----------



## catchdog (Oct 14, 2010)

nice hogs and some nice looking dogs


----------



## tompkinsgil (Oct 14, 2010)

TazD said:


> I just got this young dog. He is off my Chance dog. Year and a half old so far he is straight catch. The man who had him was wanting a bay dog, and he is straight catch. He already had catch dogs so back he came!!
> Looks just like his dad, and acts alot like him. Good nose lots of hussle. Can't wait for Bo to come off the injured reserve list to help train this guy up..


 good lookin dog guy looks like hes got some jaws . what did they breed chance to.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Oct 14, 2010)

Good lookin dog Guy!!! Hope he performs like a champ for ya in the woods!!!


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 14, 2010)

Now ya just gotta see how Bo reacts with him in the woods.  You can see those jaw muscles on that dog.


----------



## UGA hunter (Oct 14, 2010)

Another good looking dog off your yard Taz! You've got some all around nice dogs. You're really making me a fan of those FL curs!!!


----------



## wildhogs2000 (Oct 15, 2010)

This is one of my Strike dogs, Fabieo is a 5 year old black mouth that is fast as all get up and will go younder ways to find one.


----------



## wildhogs2000 (Oct 15, 2010)

This is my other go younder findem stike dogs, "Wags". Getting old but still will out do most dogs put on the ground next to him.


----------



## catchdog (Oct 17, 2010)

really nice dogs


----------

